# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Te hoge bloeddruk

## gracia

Hallo,

Ik maak me erge zorgen. Mijn vriend heeft bloeddruk 190 boven-en 130 onderdruk. Wie heeft een tip om dat te verlagen. Hij gebruikt sinds kort Enaspril en heeft het ontzettend koud.
Kan dat door dat medicijn komen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gracia,

Begrijpelijk dat je je zorgen maakt!

Hier staat een artikel over hoge bloeddruk met tips erin. Hopelijk heb je er wat aan!

Bedoelde je in plaats van Enaspril (kon ik niks over vinden) misschien Enalapril?
Zo ja dan is van dat medicijn een zeer zeldzame bijwerking griepachtige verschijnselen met loopneus, keelpijn, heesheid, kortademigheid, zweten en longontsteking. Waarschuw bij ernstige benauwdheid een arts. _(Bron: apotheek.nl)_
En het ontzettend koud hebben is een griepachtig verschijnsel, daarbij is het nu natuurlijk ook wel erg koud buiten.

Hopelijk heb je de informatie die je zocht gevonden en reageert er nog iemand met eigen ervaring. Sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gracia

Hallo Luuss,

Dank voor je antwoord. Dat ik me zorgen maak,komt mede door het feit dat mijn vriend eigenlijk alles al geprobeerd heeft om weer gezond en fit te worden,tot aan bioresonantie toe. Hoewel hij daar eigenlijk zelf niet in geloofde,heeft hij het toch geprobeerd. Daar is uit gebleken dat hij een lactoseintolerantie had en daarvoor heeft hij 2 busjes met lactase geslikt. Ook dat leverde geen resultaat op tenslotte. Terwijl hij nu dus wel nog steeds sojamelkproducten enz. gebruikt,is hij nu acupunctuur gaan proberen en dat schijnt een beetje te helpen. We hadden dus weer wat moed,begrijp je en dan ineens dit weer. 
Ik vind het erg lief dat je gereageerd hebt op mijn bezorgd mailtje en we houden de moed erin. Misschien komt alles toch nog goed. En nogmaals dankje voor je sterktewens!

liefs van Gracia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gracia,

Graag gedaan hoor!
Wel vervelend dat je vriend van alles heeft geprobeerd zonder echt resultaat.  :Frown: 
Als je lactose intolerant bent kan je voor zover ik begreep meestal niet tegen dierlijke melk zoals veel voorkomend koemelk intolerantie. Mijn beste vriendin kan niet tegen koemelk, maar wel tegen geitenmelk en sojamelk. Veel mensen die niet tegen koemelk kunnen kunnen ook niet tegen geitenmelk of paardenmelk omdat het ongeveer dezelfde samenstelling heeft, sojamelk daarintegen is plantaardig dus heeft een andere samenstelling, dus zou kunnen dat je vriend daarom wel tegen sojamelkproducten kan! Verder is er ook kokosmelk wat plantaardig is...
Fijn dat de acupunctuur wel wat helpt voor je vriend!
Misschien kan je vriend in overleg met de arts andere medicijnen krijgen voor zijn bloeddruk waar hij beter op reageerd?
Sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Hallo Gracia,

Dat medicament dat jou vriend neemt is dat voor de pijn ofzo?Anders moet je de bijsluiter is lezen daar kan je ook veel in terug vinden.

Waar je wel kan op letten is geen zout eten.
Veel water drinken dat verlaagd ook en bewegen.

En anders gewoon naar u Dr. gaan en vragen om plaspillen en evt bétablokkers want 190/130 is weer zeer hoog hé!

Alvast heel veel beterschap!!

Do

----------


## gracia

Hallo Do,

Dank voor je berichtje. Dat medicament is om de bloeddruk te verlagen. Wat het zout betreft: hij gebruikt heel weinig zout,eet altijd heel gezond, drinkt veel thee(kamille en rooibos,dus geen bloeddrukverhogende) en ja,bewegen,is erg moeilijk,want hij heeft toen hij nog een jongetje van 15 was een verschrikkelijk ongeluk gehad,waarbij hij toen een bovendwarslaesie heeft opgelopen, en daardoor met 2 krukken loopt,dus bewegen,dat zal niet zo makkelijk gaan. Het is trouwens heel gek,Do,maar hij had tot verleden jaar eigenlijk nog nergens last van. Hij was vrolijk,veel fitter,veel minder vermoeid tot hij eens een keer mee heeft gedaan aan een gezondheidstest in de trant van :"baat het niet,het schaadt ook niet" en toen kwamen ze erachter dat hij veel te hoge bloeddruk had en is toen direct doorgestuurd naar zijn huisarts. En toen zat hij zo in de medische molen. Omdat hij niet kan slapen,gebruikt hij al jaren Diazepam, dus meer als slaapmiddel en ter voorkoming dat de spieren in zijn benen opspelen,wat verschrikkelijk veel pijn veroorzaakt en waardoor hij dan helemaal niet kan slapen. Dus,lieve Do, we moeten maar afwachten.Zoals ik al schreef, is hij sinds zaterdag weer met dat medicijn begonnen en misschien moet dat eerst door zijn hele lichaam,voordat hij weer warm wordt. Ik ben geen dokter,maar hij zou vandaag dokter ook bellen over die veel te hoge bloeddruk. Want als ik de tip van Luuss lees,dan schrik ik toch wel even,want dan begint er eg op te lijken dat hij kwaadaardige hypertensie heeft, want zijn slapen begonnen zaterdag ook vreselijk te kloppen, maar misschien valt het wel mee. Dankjewel voor je beterschapwens en we wachten eerst alles maar even af. Ik maak me ook mede zorgen denk ik,vanwege het feit dat ik mijn man 3 jaar geleden in 3 weken tijd heb moeten missen aan darm-en leverkanker. Maar goed, het valt misschien allemaal wel mee. Lief dat je hebt gereageerd en ik wens jou ook het allerbeste.Misschien horen we nog van elkaar.
Grace

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Grace,

Wat verdrietig voor je! Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je je nu zo'n zorgen maakt door je eerdere ervaring met het verlies van je man!
Ik weet niet of je vriend het kan hoor, maar zwemmen of bewegen in water schijnt heel goed te zijn omdat je dan gewichtlozer bent, misschien dat je met je vriend op een rustig moment naar een zwembad in de buurt kan gaan zodat hij wel die extra beweging krijgt?
Wel raar dat je vriend eerder geen klachten had, maar door mee te doen aan een onderzoek zijn bloeddruk te hoog bleek en dat hij nu met medicijnen wel klachten heeft... Zou wel fijn zijn als de arts antwoord geeft op of de kou klachten van de medicatie komen!
Zou trouwens ook kunnen dat die kloppingen komen als bijwerking van de medicatie, zou ik ook even navragen bij de arts! 
Ik heb ook wel eens kloppingen bij mijn slaap als ik heel erg moe/vermoeid ben of als ik te lang naar een beeldscherm kijk of te lang in een boek heb gekeken, soms bij teveel nadenken/piekeren kan het ook voor komen. 
Ik hoop dat jullie de antwoorden van de arts krijgen!
Sterkte en succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gracia

Hallo Luuss,

Dank voor je bemoedigende woorden. Mijn vriend zou een dezer dagen de huisarts bellen,dus ik denk dat ik vanavond wel meer hoor. Hij was inderdaad ook al van plan te vragen of de kou ook invloed heeft,hoor!En ook het piekeren en zo komt alles natuurlijk niet ten goede. Hij is net zijn baan kwijtgeraakt door bezuiniging en natuurlijk omdat hij niet zoveel uren meer kan maken. Dat komt er dus ook allemaal nog bij, dus alles met elkaar komt zijn gezondheid ook niet ten goede. Wat wel fijn is,dat hij, al hoe moeilijk hij het ook heeft, nooit klaagt. Zijn schoonzus,die hem natuurlijk langer kent dan ik,zei laatst nog tegen mij:"al die jaren heb ik hem nog nooit horen klagen". En dat is ook zo,Luuss, je hoort hem nooit en hij ziet overal de positieve kant van. Ik heb dan ook ontzettend veel respect voor hem,buiten het feit natuurlijk dat ik het een schat van een man vind.
Nogmaals bedankt voor je lieve mail en ik hoop met jou dat we goede antwoorden van de arts krijgen.
Liefs van Gracia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gracia,

Ik hoop dat de arts goede duidelijke antwoorden heeft op de vragen!
Nee piekeren en zorgen komt de lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid nietten goede, maar wel enorm fijn dat je vriend altijd positief probeert te blijven!
Jammer dat hij door bezuinigingen zijn baan kwijt is, hopelijk vind hij gauw iets nieuws!
Succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

@Gracia,

Wat een verhaal zeg, jullie hebben precies ook al één en ander doorstaan pff...
Natuurlijk heeft dat idd tijd nodig voor al eer een medicament werkt.Helaas ken ik het medicament niet, maar zal voor je duimen dat het snel zijn werk doet.Ben eens benieuwd wat de Dr gaat zeggen over die hoge bloeddruk.
Jaren geleden heb ik ook gesukkeld met een zeer hoge bloeddruk, en toen hebben ze mij plaspillen bij gegeven anders moet je het eens aan de Dr.vragen.Dat geven ze enkel bij bij zeer hoge bloeddruk te verlagen.Hoop echt dat ze er snel achter komen vanwaar die hoge bloeddruk vandaan komt.

Alvast heel veel sterkte voor jou, en beste voor u man/vriend.


Groetjes Do

----------


## gracia

Dankjewel,Do voor je lieve woorden.
Ja,we hebben inderdaad het nodige meegemaakt. In 2004 ben ik ook nog aan een hersentumor geopereerd.
Wat mijn vriend betreft:hij is van plan het deze week nog even aan te zien,maar is het dan nog zo,dan gaat hij dokter bellen en vragen en ik zal hem zeker aanraden ook naar plaspillen te vragen. 
Hij had gisteren de acupuncturist ook al gevraagd(is ook arts),maar die wist ook het antwoord niet.
Dus we wachten nog even rustig af.
Je schreef dat je jaren terug ook hoge bloeddruk hebt gehad, is dat nu weer helemaal in orde? Ik hoop het echt voor je.
Liefs van Grace

----------


## dotito

@Gracia,

Met mijn bloeddruk gaat het nu wel hoor.Neem er wel al jaren béta-blokkers voor dat wel, maar voel me goed.Bijna geen migraine meer kwam ook van die hoge bloeddruk.
Moet nu wel zeggen sinds ik gestopt ben met roken heb ik nog minder last van hoge bloeddruk/migraine.
Alleen wanneer ik stress heb of ik maak me heel druk dat stijgt hij, maar voor de rest mag ik zeker nu niet klagen  :Wink:

----------


## gracia

Fijn te lezen,dat je er niet zo vaak last meer van hebt. Ik ben er vast van overtuigd, dat stoppen met roken een positieve bijdrage heeft geleverd.Goed dat je daarmee hebt kunnen ophouden. Gezondheid is de grootste schat. :Smile:

----------


## ralfie54

Beste Gracia,
Ik had zelf ook last van een hoge bloeddruk, en was er eigenlijk al mee gaan leren leven! Bij mij heeft een programma op deze site me geholpen. het duurde twee weken tot mijn bloeddruk ging dalen tot onder de 135/90. Echt een aanrader!

http://www.natuurlijk-beterworden.nl...bloeddruk.html

----------


## kor295

> @Gracia,
> 
> Met mijn bloeddruk gaat het nu wel hoor.Neem er wel al jaren béta-blokkers voor dat wel, maar voel me goed.Bijna geen migraine meer kwam ook van die hoge bloeddruk.
> Moet nu wel zeggen sinds ik gestopt ben met roken heb ik nog minder last van hoge bloeddruk/migraine.
> Alleen wanneer ik stress heb of ik maak me heel druk dat stijgt hij, maar voor de rest mag ik zeker nu niet klagen


Zie daar weer de vele gevolgen van een peukje opsteken...!

----------


## haelewyn

Website ziet er niet koosjer uit. Mij lijkt het gebakken lucht maar ik kan altijd mis zijn natuurlijk. 

Aan iedereen met een echt verhoogde bloeddruk zou ik aanraden om echte medische hulp te zoeken. Met bv 19-13 als bloeddruk zou je al naar de spoedgevallendienst mogen gaan en anders toch op zijn minst snel naar de cardioloog.

----------


## haelewyn

Een bloeddruk van 220 op 155 ? Zijn er nog veel andere forumleden die daar een tijdje mee rondgelopen hebben ?
Lijkt me zelfs voor een piek ongelooflijk hoog. Letterlijk : ik geloof het niet.
Net als 'het lijkt' een poging van Flogiston zou zijn om niet voor de rechter te komen. Daar word ik zelf niet echt bang van.
Als je voor je mening die je op een forum neerschrijft al voor de rechter zou moeten verschijnen ?
Aan iedereen die een echt hoge bloeddruk heeft nogmaals het advies om echte en erkende professionele hulp te zoeken en niet bij zogezegde therapeuten te rade te gaan die zelfs van heel veraf nog altijd erg weinig met geneeskunde te maken hebben.
Ieder doet met zijn leven wat hij zelf wil. 
Zelfs voor zweetvoeten wil ik geen tijd verliezen aan alternatieve hulpmiddeltjes die niet bij de apotheek te koop zijn en niet door het ziekenfonds terugbetaald worden. Enkel voor die produkten bestaat iets als gedegen research en controle.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Ook voor haelewyn, ooit in de buurt van Almere, meld het even, dan laat ik mijn medisch dossier klaarleggen, loop met me mee naar de huisarts voor mijn status, je weet dan wie ik ben, dat ik geen water of machines verkoop. Probeer dat eens bij Flogiston of ken je hem al beter?

Ik heb drie jaar lang controle bij de dokter nu ongeveer achter de rug en raad iedereen aan om onder dokterscontrole te blijven, ik ben in een stressvollere tijd echter twee van de drie bloeddrukverlagers kwijt en heb mijn bloeddruk nu redelijk onder controle. Ik adviseer dus niemand niet naar de dokter te gaan, ik vind dat je die ondersteuning nooit van iemand mag weghouden.

Je zienswijze over de apotheek vindt ik een kortzichtige, maar dat is jouw mening en niet meer dan dat, ik ben niet tegen regulier maar wel tegen lukraak voorschrijven. Ik ben kritisch en ken DES moeders, heb een doodgeboren softenonbroertje gehad en een dochter die een paar jaar Diane35 slikte omdat ze het als anticonceptie van de dokter en apotheek kreeg, verder zijn er antidepressiva en andere psychofarmica die niet goed werken, een epilepsiemedicijn dat erger lijkt te zijn dan de kwaal. Dus jouw goed recht om de apotheek te vertrouwen, mijn goed recht om ze kritisch te bevragen en soms dingen te weigeren.

Door de tijden heen zijn er medicamenten geweest die getest zijn en goed bevonden en waar later de tests niet goed gebeurden, kijk eens naar de wikipediapagina van GlaxoSmithKline, hoeveel miljarden hebben zij nu zoal betaald aan schadevergoedingen en boetes, daar kan ik van schrikken.

Thalidomide is bijvoorbeeld gelijk aan wat wij als Softenon in Nederland kenden, men is door de tijden heen bezig geweest om toch een andere bestemming voor dat medicijn te vinden, het is zelfs als antikanker medicijn uitgeprobeert, sinds 2008 is het nu weer Europees goedgekeurd voor de ziekte van Kahler, zo gaan de farmaceuten dus om met medicatie. Voor zweetvoeten kan je overigens beter het internet even checken, oma weet raad of zo http://www.omaweetraad.com/tipview.p...el=Zweetvoeten

----------


## Jeroen1964

Overigens had mijn moeder 70 jaar, een paar maanden terug een paar ontstoken aderen in haar hoofd waarbij de bloeddruk is gestegen tot 330 over 230, ze werd opgenomen en mocht niet eerder naar huis tot de bloeddruk weer genormaliseerd was, uiteindelijk kreeg ze prednison en de bloeddruk zakte niet, bleek dat toen ze met prednison stopte de hoogste piek weg was en er langzaam herstel kwam, ik vat het nu samen, maat veel verschillende koersen, dokters die het beste met haar voor hadden maar ook niet alles kunnen doen op basis van de kenmerken van de kwaal en medicatie, het is gewoon geen exacte wetenschap en daar moeten we ons kritisch bij neerleggen, fijne avond.

----------


## Flogiston

Dankjewel, haelewyn, voor je wijze woorden. Ik ben het helemaal met je eens!

----------


## haelewyn

Kan iemand hier melden wat het hoogste aan bloeddruk was dat hij ooit bereikte ?
Ik had vandaag 17/11,5 en voel me daar totaal niet goed bij.
Maar laat er ons geen wedstrijd van maken. Lager is beter !

----------


## blauw

Het hoogste dat ik gemeten heb is 180/100. Gelukkig heb ik het nu aardig onder controle door wat beter op mijn voeding te letten en wat supplementen te slikken. Momenteel slik ik deze: http://veca-capvanherbsofherba.nl/

----------

